# New promo package from Bosch!



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Well, I was in Lowes yesterday and saw the Bosch 1617EVSPK promotional package for sale again. But this time it includes a long allen wrench with handle for above the table height adjustments. I sure wish I had that one!  Check out this post to see there first promotional package with some pictures I posted a while back --->http://routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=366&highlight=bosch


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

I just got my EVSPK a few weeks ago. Didn't come with that package. What you're describing sounds like the RA1165 undertable base. I was thinking about buying one but wasn't sure if it'd be worth the extra $50. I sure wish you could just buy the parts to convert the standard fixed base, but Bosch won't even release a parts diagram for that new undertable base (I called). I *THINK* the only thing different would be the adjustment shaft extension and you'd need to pop a new hole in the base. Other than that it looks like my fixed base with no wooden handles.


----------

